# People that don't contribute to this forum...



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

...but come on here to sell their stuff.

And then when no-one wants it, they post it again and again and again


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Please name some names. Then we can start a witch hunt


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I wonder...

have you seen the want to buy section?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i have seen a pair of oakly rims for sale im the guy twice no reply Â :-/ may be he is a person that works in banking.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Will the Oakley rims fit my car ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes, but you will need lowering and spacing ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And winter tyres


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ok clever guys there for short sighted twats like me :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ski goggles ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> ok clever guys there for short sighted twats like me :-/












There you go....wouldn't want you taking off anyones ear


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ooops; was that an advert :


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree to a point.

If the ads are for nothing connected with the TT in any way, then I think it is wrong. If however, a new visitor posts just to advertise his/her car, what is wrong with that?

If you want to advertise your car you go to the place where you think there will be the most interest. You'd advertise in 'Top Marques' rather than 'Bangers'r'Us'. Of course it stands to reason that there is going to be a much higher chance of someone wanting a TT on a site dedicated to the marque.

C'mon, why lambast people just because they give you the chance to buy their cars? Not everyone wants to post on a forum, but who here wouldn't want to maximise the exposure of their sale. :-/

Mart.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

;D

Hmmm.. ok, ok, I now see what the post is about 

I still stand by my comments re: other sellers (it's the law)

M.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I recently logged onto the Ford Puma forum to advertise a collectors' item book I had found (an old house mate used to have a Puma). I made it clear I was just visiting (so I wouldn't get any IMs for example) and I got a very good price for the book which I sold on ebay.

I wonder how many of forum members actually post on a regular basis. Something like 5%? :-/


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

Didn't think there would be a forum for a tub like a Puma. As thats my other run about I'll give it a try.

Will that make me a traitor?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I wonder how many of forum members actually post on a regular basis. Something like 5%? :-/


We have around 500 'active' users of this forum.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We have around 500 'active' users of this forum.


But active doesn't mean regular!

My guess is that the hardcore regulars that post on a weekly basis are only about 150 people.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> But active doesn't mean regular!
> 
> My guess is that the hardcore regulars that post on a weekly basis are only about 150 people.


If hard core members post on a weekly basis, what category are you in Nick as your on here 24/7 ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As this category doesn't exist, I will name it after my name..."The Vlastan category"


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> ...but come on here to sell their stuff.
> 
> And then when no-one wants it, they post it again and again and again


Neil,i'm in total agreement with you.It really pisses me off when people just register on this forum to sell something and not to contribute in some way


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What I don't get is the day someone joins the forum they put an ad on to sell their TT, this being their first and last post ! Surely they must think they are going to look really dodgy or don't even feel guilty for not having joined in all the fun when they were enjoying/owning it previously. Bloody users :-X


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

The regulars cant sell thiers on here, theres a full history of the problems, crashes and thrashings.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

and then have the cheek to moan when they get noticed for it
( i personally think the contents of my ashtray was quite generous )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The regulars cant sell thiers on here, theres a full history of the problems, crashes and Â thrashings.


  you do have a point there actually :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> and then have the cheek to moan when they get noticed for it
> ( i personally think the contents of my ashtray was quite generous )


What was in it again :.... Anthrax ;D


----------

